# portable bucket



## tahufford61 (Jul 29, 2006)

I am in the process of buying a portable bucket that I can pull behind my truck instead of buying a bucket truck, the portable bucket that I am buying will reach 50ft, and I want to know if possible, will this kind of bucket work, when cutting tree's and debranching the tree and has anyone else that you might know of ever used a portable bucket.

thank you
Tim


----------



## Koa Man (Jul 29, 2006)

It will work, just not as manuverable as a single truck since it will be long.


----------



## Grace Tree (Jul 29, 2006)

I've rented a Bil-Jax 50 footer which I think has a 29 ft. reach. It did a nice job. Gets a little shaky with everything extended. I couldn't justify paying 30 grand to purchase one so I picked up a 2 year old 43/19 for 10 grand. I miss the extra reach because the lift has to be close to the tree and it's just one more thing to mis when bombing down. I've used both the motor driven and the battery driven hydraulics and I prefer the battery driven. Much more quiet and on these hot humid days who wants a little gas motor sitting underneath them running all day.
Phil


----------



## Climb020 (Jul 29, 2006)

The Tree Service Magazines has an add in it for a golf cart like bucket truck. 23' height and a 11'6" side reach. Would be useful on hedges and smalll trees that can not be reached by a bucket. But it looks a little goofy. http://www.armlift.com


----------



## Log hog (Jul 29, 2006)

I have used the Genie TMZ 50 for over 6 yrs now and love it. There ain't a yard I can't get into. New they will run about $30,000 used $15-20,000 I purchased a used 2000 for $13,000 had about 300 hours on it and was in good shape. It has a 55' work height and a 32' side reach. One of the best things about my set up is that is has a rotating basket and a jib. They come in handy all the time and only weigh about 4,000lbs a little less that a 20-30,000lbs bucket truck and much narrower. I might but a bucket truck down the road, it would have to be a Aerial lift of Connecticut and would have to be a rear mount.


----------



## l2edneck (Jul 29, 2006)

i dont like the tow-behinds but the self propelled falcon is neat 36 inch gate but if you have to turn it makes it tight but i think yall call em "spider lifts" not "portable bucket" i think it has 41' height not sure of side


----------

